# Roy Hibbert and George Hill contract extensions



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Saw on ESPN that the Pacers aren't planning on re-upping these guys until the offseason. Is it just me, or is that a terrible idea.

With the way Hibbert is playing, his price is only going to go up. And Hill is probably the only player in the league who grew up dreaming he'd be a Pacer.


Anyone have any news on this?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Probably trying to save cap space to make a run at Eric Gordon next year.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I don't want Eric Gordon.

Hibbert probably wouldn't have agreed to the deal unless it was max judging by the way his agent was talking. I'm assuming we're going to see if he gets offered the max in the offseason and then match it.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Eric Gordan would only make pacers better, who wouldnt want him.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

doctordrizzay said:


> Eric Gordan would only make pacers better, who wouldnt want him.


He's an injury liability, so he only makes the team better when he's actually playing.

Also, what are we going to do with George Hill? Just not sign him? What a waste of Kwahi Leonard.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm hoping we can get Roy Hibbert back at about the same deal we gave Danny Granger. He's definitely not getting the max. As for George Hill, maybe 6-8 mil a year for 3-4 years?

And Eric Gordon would be spectacular if he weren't so injury-prone and so short. But that would probably require ditching Granger and moving George to SF.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> I'm hoping we can get Roy Hibbert back at about the same deal we gave Danny Granger. He's definitely not getting the max. As for George Hill, maybe 6-8 mil a year for 3-4 years?
> 
> And Eric Gordon would be spectacular if he weren't so injury-prone and so short. But that would probably require ditching Granger and moving George to SF.


Roy is going to get the max or close to it the way he's playing this year. No way we're getting a Danny Granger deal for him, too many teams are going to want him and his agent is going for as much money as possible.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gonzo said:


> Roy is going to get the max or close to it the way he's playing this year. No way we're getting a Danny Granger deal for him, too many teams are going to want him and his agent is going for as much money as possible.


Yeh, I suppose if Marc Gasol gets it, Roy Hibbert probably will too. Then again, he loves Indiana and the Pacers so much that he might take a slight pay cut.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Pacers Fan said:


> Yeh, I suppose if Marc Gasol gets it, Roy Hibbert probably will too. Then again, he loves Indiana and the Pacers so much that he might take a slight pay cut.


Not enough to be appreciable, that doesn't happen on a guy's first big contract. Hibbert's got to be kept, but a max deal would be a bit much. Hill can be sacrificed if need be, though, especially if it allows the Pacers to make a run at Eric Gordon.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

It's going to be very interesting to see how we'll be able to afford all these guys in the next couple of years. Whatever Roy wants we basically have to give it to him. Finding a legit starting centre just doesn't happen very often.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

It's not too hard to see. West is clearly just a two-year rental, with the option to bring him back on a team-friendly contract in 2013. Granger may or may not be traded, depending on what opportunities come up, but he won't be getting 13-14 million annually on his next deal. Hibbert's got a big deal coming, and possibly a big free agent signing will add to the payroll, but other than that Hill's going to get a reasonable deal, same goes for Collison, and Paul George isn't up for an extension until after Granger comes off the books.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

We better get rid of Granger before too late. Package him and Collison in a deal for a solid PG to feed Roy the ball.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Gonzo said:


> We better get rid of Granger before too late. Package him and Collison in a deal for a solid PG to feed Roy the ball.


Boston might bite on that.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Bogg said:


> Boston might bite on that.


Offensive production might drop a bit, but I think at this point our weakest link is Collison on offense and defense.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm not sure Gordon is what I want here. I want to get rid of Granger for a more reliable #1 scorer, but I don't think thats Gordon.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Roy told Pacers he didn't want to sign an extension

Hill wanted 7.5mil/yr, Pacers only wanted to pay him 6mil


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Hill might be a one year rental.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't like any of this news.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

R-Star said:


> I don't like any of this news.


Hibbert will be fine, just expensive.

Hill would be seriously overpaid at 7.5mil. We can probably/hopefully get him cheaper in the offseason.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I'd be happy with 6. Hes a pretty quality guy to bring off the bench.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Gonzo said:


> Hibbert will be fine, just expensive.
> 
> Hill would be seriously overpaid at 7.5mil. We can probably/hopefully get him cheaper in the offseason.



Good post, and I agree.

Hibbert is going to get a max contract offer from someone, and for our sakes we better match it!

Hill on the other hand is not worth what he's asking, and I doubt anyone will give him that.


----------

